# Thursday morning bite



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hit the water at 6:30am, would recommend going even earlier, wind had died down from another night of blowing and the tide was out - which lately has been a good thing. Bait fish everywhere. Fishing in the mouth of Jones Lake. Hollographic Passion Pink was the only color I used


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------

